# Hello again



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi probably about 3 or 4 years ago i was on here asking about string feet.

well i have moved countries and since then saved one pigeon and cut string fof anothers feet. not much but i try and catch them but its dang hard unless they are freindly.

The one pigeon i saved recently it was amazing had a happy ending. i found him in dark and rain under a bridge on the sidewalk. He wasnt moving as peoples walked past and i could catch him easily. his feet were tied together and also had a few black toes.

I took him home put him in the linen warming cupboard which is really nice and warm. He wouldnt eat or move seemed very sick.

I rang around vets in a fit trying to find one that was still open as it was like 20 past 6pm. I found a vet finally and the vet said they closed at 7pm and would see the pigeon if i could get there before then.
i dont have a car so then had to try find a taxi company to take me lol. i was tearing around so scared i wouldnt make to the vets,
finally got a taxi to come around when they arrived i had forgotten to take the address and told the driver what i thought thevets address was but the street didnt exist on the map lol. so i had to run home, (by this time he had driven around the corner) and get into the apartment look for the bit of paper i had writen the address on.
found it ran back to teh taxi that was waiting with pigeon inside, for a second i couldnt see the taxi and thought omg hes taken off somewhere! We drove to teh vets and went past it but couldnt see it! was bang on 7pm and we still couldnt see it, about 5 mins past we driving up the other side of the street and found it.
i ran to the them just as they shutting the door lol and they agreed to see the pigeon gave him a shot of antibiotics and took the string off.
i then had to get home couldnt find a taxi, walking with pigeon in a shopping bag and hoping she/he was ok, rain and dark, 30 mins later i found a cab. gosh i was just about crying by now.
got home, put pigeon back into the warming cupboard and turned the heat up for it, my hubby had bought some sunflower seeds for it (couldnt find bird seed).
the next day i found a wild life place about 2 hours away travel. subway then train then bus. I dont often wish i had a car but i really wish i had one for these times.
i was amazed late monring the pigeon started to eat!!! and looks so much better!
put him/her into a box with airholes etc anf a blanket inside my bag and got it to the wildlife place
and they took it and apparently he was staying there for about 2 weeks getting fatter as it was winter. and then they kept him outside in outside avariy for a while before releasing him.

now there are 2 of them, these 2 i reckon the first one looks much like the one i rescued but i dont think it would be. it has one toe missing but no string feet and its feet look good besides the toe missing , this seems bit odd to me as most pigeons who get string feet get it bad not just one toe missing? I think maybe i am indulging in wishful thinking heh. I jsut hope the little guy is happy somewhere.

anways i am feeding these 2 and love them to bits.
the other one has string feet & im going to get that off him

sorry for the rant.
i was jsut very happy that this poor sick and injured pigeon had a happy ending. as he/she wasnt eating or moving when i found it but made a good recovery over night.
I was expecting him/her to die overnight I was thrilled.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, welcome back!! And don't apologize for ranting. We love stories with happy endings and everyone appreciates what you went through to try to save that pigeon. That was amazing.
So, now that you're back on the forum, don't be a stranger.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a story! Poor you! Thank you for going to all that effort for that poor little pigeon. I just know I like you. 
The world needs more people like you.


----------



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

aw thanks i didnt know whether to tell it cause im not after getting a big head but yeah it was a bit harrowing trying to get help for it and for a while there it felt like everything was going wrong wrong wrong!
like a bad comedy or something trying to get to vets and back etc 
but nice endings are good!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You did one helluva good job there!

Not too many people out there would go to a load of trouble for a pigeon

John


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Get yourself some suture scissors from a medical supply. they have a small hook at the end on the lower blade and they are curved so that you can reach down into the recess where the string has penetrated and cut them. Ambusol, a dental anesthetic you can get at any drug store across the counter is great for numbing up the foot before you try digging for the string and reduces the struggling a lot. Tweezers with pointed tips like the kind used for removing splinters are also handy.

Birds that have deeply embedded string or hair usually have a layer of scab around them that does more damage than the string. If you smear a coating of vaseline on the string a day or so before before digging, it softens everything up and makes it a lot easier to get in and remove them. The scabrous material is then loosened as well and it can be picked out with pointed tweezers, so you end up looking at nice clean recesses in the foot. A little neomycin antibacterial salve stops any bleeding and promotes new tissue growth.

Good Luck and Good Hunting!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I certainly enjoyed your story and commend you for all the effort you went thru to save this sweet bird.

Perhaps this is the same bird you are seeing, and he/she is back to thank you and share his good fortune.

God bless you for going the extra mile to save one of His creatures, the birds that are SO looked down upon. You are champion to the cause!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think you may take the "prize" for going the extra mile to help that pigeon. Wow, I expect I would have cried too after going through all that.

I enjoyed reading about your adventure and I'm glad you came back to the forum to share it with us.


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

thank you so much Im so happy it was a happy ending ))))))))) good luck with these two new pigeons =] poor pidgy with the missing toe though


----------

